# Penn battle 4000



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

I put my battle in a deep clean and then I went to put it back together and I did it all wrong. If any one have had this problem or knows how to fix them please help! All the pieces are there I just don't know how to put it back together


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Give this a try: I've used their site many times.

http://www.pennreels.com/sites/all/themes/penn/images/schematics/407-3000BTL_Rev_2.pdf

catch 'em up.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks but that's what I was going off of and for some odd reason I cannot figure it out..


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Take it to outcast they can do it, or send it back to Penn wont cost to much, I wouldn't think.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Go to Mikes Reel Repair .com I think, and find the schematic for it .. May help !


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Capt. How much does outcast usually charge?


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Pompano joe on this forum is an excellent reel repairman along with being a very nice guy. I'd pm him.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds good thanks man


----------

